# techumseh parts wanted



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

looking for a new or used working stator/charging coil for techumseh hh10 hh12 these are older cast iron engines with no spark and coils stator must be bad, wanted badly and will pay with postal money order better than cash


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

seen some on ebay..


----------

